# Removing Silicone from Fabric



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove silicone from fabric seats? My mate jumped into his car with silicone all over his trousers and has gotten it on to the seats. Iv tried autosmart jelsol but it didnt really work.

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-sealant-remover-100ml/17175

Not tried it on fabric myself so do a small test area out of sight first.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Gently pick as much as you can off with your finger nail and try some Tardis. Should work :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

acetone will remove it, or nail varnish remover as it's much weaker.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would of thought that just scratching at it with your finger nail would remove it. I got Silicone all over my jeans once which was done purposefull as I was being lazy while working on my Bathroom but once I finished it a few days later and started the cleanup I got all the Silicone off my jeans with just my fingernail and picking at loose ends and stripping it off


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

my drivers seat gets lots of abuse cause I'm a builder, tried seat foam cleaner and that did nothing, picking it off was the most effective way  
Tom


----------

